# Patronenfilter Doku



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe den verregneten Tag benutzt um meine Filterpatronen abzuholen und den Filter endlich fertig zu stellen. 
Getreu dem Motto "klein aber fein" möchte Euch den Anblick nicht vorenthalten 
 


im Grunde genommen ist das ganze ganz simpel aufgebaut.
Man nehme: 

1x90° Bogen
1x T-Stück
1x kurzes Verbindungsrohr
2x langes Verbindungsrohr mit rund 200 Löchern drinnen
und stecke sie so zusammen:







aus 
2x90° Bogen
2x T-Stück
1x kurzes Verbindungsrohr
3x langes Verbindungsrohr mit rund 200 Löchern drinnen
macht man dieses hier:






das ganze steckt man nun in ein 100er Rohr, in das man seitlich 8 Löcher gefräst hat:





oben auf das Rohr drauf habe ich noch eine Abschlusskappe gesetzt, durch deren Mitte ebenfalls so ein Rohr führt.
Auf der Innenseite des 100 Rohrs habe ich die Rohre durch Abschlusskappen fixiert, damit sie nicht rausrutschen (die sind etwas größer als die Rohre selber, dadurch rutschen sie nicht durch).
In die Abschlusskappen selber habe ich vorer noch ein Loch gefräßt, damit das Wasser durchfliessen kann.

auf die selbstgemachten "Siebrohre" habe ich schliesslich die Filterpatronen aufgezogen. 













Nun steht das ganze Ding zusammengebunden im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf Sonnenschein, damit ich nicht im Gatsch durch den Garten traben und ins kalte Wasser hineinlangen muss. Die neue Heimat wird eine runde 500l Tonne sein, wie sich vielleicht schon mancher beim Anblicj der Fotos gedacht haben wird ;-)

Von der Aktion wird's dann auch noch ein Foto geben 












Bis dann
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

hallo doogie,

nicht schlecht - sieht echt profimäßig aus !!

wieviel meter patronen sind das nun insgesamt ?? ok - 20 löcher hab ich schon gezählt - nur die höhe fehlt mir noch.

denke fast du hättest noch enger bauen können ???

jetzt mach bloß nicht schlapp wegen einwenig (bei uns heißt daß MATSCH) - rein in die tonne - die dinger müssen einlaufen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2005)

glaub nicht, dass es viel enger gegangen wäre, bin durch die Tonne beschränkt. Man wird's sehen, wenn er dann eingebaut ist, ob noch was ginge... ist ja relativ leicht erweiterbar, solange man bei den Standard-Winkeln und T-Stücken bleibt ;-)

mal sehen...

es sind derzeit 21x75cm (Nr 21 ist der in der Mitte, der durch die große Abschlusskappe führt), dahinter arbeitet eine 14.000er Pumpe die durch die Höhendifferenz wahrscheinlich 10.000l fördert, denke ich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Wie lang hast du fürs Bohren der Löcher je Rohr gebraucht?
Welchen Bohrer hast du dafür genommen - Zentrierbohrer?
Hab das nächste Woche bei 100 Metern Rohr vor mir.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Beim Fachsimpeln... zwischen Patrick und mir, kam Patrick der nachfolgende Gedanke:

 ...eigentlich braucht man ja diese gelöscherten Rohre ja nicht ...es würde ja reichen wenn man unten nur kurze Aufsteckrohre einplant auf die dann die Patronen gesteckt werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

100 Meter Rohr??? Oh mein Gott, was hast denn Du vor???

Ich weiss zwar nicht was Du unter einem Zentrierbohrer verstehst, ich hab auf alle Fälle eine Standbohrmaschine mit einem Fräsbohrkopf verwendet. 

Alles in allem habe ich für 24*0,5m zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden gebraucht, hab nicht so auf die Uhr geachtet... ist auf alle Fälle eine Fade angelegenheit, über 4000 Löcher :-(
---
Gredi: ihr habt bedingt recht, ja, ich habe auch nicht in der vollen Länge der Patrone ein Rohre stecken. Du musst den Mittelweg zwischen Stabilität und Aufwand wählen, denke ich.
Ich habe halt im Baumarkt die 0,5m Rohre gekauft, die hat's dort in ausreichender Stückzahl gegeben.

Wenn die Rohre zu kurz sind hätte ich Angst, dass die Patronen sich neigen, biegen oder im Extremfall sogar knicken.

Irgendwo hab ich mal Fotos gesehen, wo jemand statt Siebrohren (die man übrigens auch schon fertig kaufen kann, mit Bohrungen!!) zwei Plastikwinkel am Rücken zusammengelötet hat. Dadurch enstehen dann quasi Stützkreuze, die man in die Patronen steckt, und die die Patrone über die gesamte Länge durch 4 Kanten aufrecht hält... auch ne Idee

viel Spass noch beim Basteln
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Uli, 

in deinem Fall wäre das "Schrägschlitzen" der Rohre mit Hilfe einer Gährungssäge schon fast die weniger aufwendigere Lösung.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

hi

warum die arbeit mit dem bohren     

macht es so wie ich---wie doogie es schon anspach--kunststoffwinkel holen und an den spitzen mit einem normalen lötkolben(wo kabel mit verlötet werden)zusammen löten
so sieht es dann aus  
















vorallem wird so die patrone überall durchströmt.

und man kann die gesparte zeit fische guken


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Sorry Lobo, hab Dich nicht absichtlich vergessen, ist mir nur nicht mehr eingefallen wo ich Deine Fotos gesehen habe 

Aber ja, genau das meinte ich vorhin 
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hai!

Ich finde die Idee von Gerd und Patrick gar nicht schlecht.
Man könnte die Patronen dorch theoretisch unten aufstecken....da reicht ja das Stück des Winkels und oben kleine Stücke mit Blindkappen einsetzen. In die Blindkappe ein Bohrung setzen und die Patronen oberhalb verbinden, damit sie nicht hin und her wackeln können.
Ich habe so eine Patrone aber noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt und kann nicht sagen, wie stabil/labil die sind.
Hat da einer Erfahrungen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jens


  so war es gedacht

die Patronen sind doch schon recht stabiel .
Ich habe welche von Marco anfertigen lassen , die sind viel standfester , als diese von Sprick , welche ich auch benutze .


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2005)

bei meinen würde ich mich das nicht trauen, die sind doch relativ weich wenn sie nass sind... 

hängt aber sicher vom Material ab
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2005)

azurit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe welche von Marco anfertigen lassen , die sind viel standfester




Hallo Patrick,

wer ist Marco. Arbeitet er in der Kunstoffbranche? Oder hat er die Möglichkeit den Kunstoff zu schneiden bzw. zu bohren?


PS: hast du meine Mail bekommen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2005)

Hi

@Gerd

Marco ist von Teich.de , Andreas bessere Seite   

Er schneidet und bohrt , ich glaube , er ist Werkzeugmacher .


Habe deine Mail erhalten , müssen uns aber die Geschichte vor Ort ansehen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

mich würde interessieren wie Du das 100er-Rohr weiter durch die Seitenwand der Regentonne führst?

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren, was Du für das gesamte Material bezahlt hast? Ich habe nämlich gesehen, dass gerade die Filterpatronen sehr teuer sind? 

Achja nochwas: Betreibst Du diesen Filter "gepumpt" oder als "Schwerkraftversion"? 

Vielen Dank

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2005)

hi Tom,

als Wanddurchführung habe ich einen normalen 100er Flansch genommen.
Schön festgeschraubt biegt der sich die Tonne an der Stelle schon so hin, dass es dicht ist.

die Patronrn haben mich in etwa 150€, die Rohre 80 Euro und die Tonne 15 Euro gekostet. Den Preis für die zwei Flansche habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf

das ganze läuft per Schwerkraft 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaubs nicht, hab bestimmt (mindestens!) tausend Foren durchsucht bis ich gefunden hab, wo ich das mit dem Zeitaufwand gepostet hab.  8) 
Mit den 100 Metern hab ich vor, einen Koiteich mit 50m³ zu filtern, ganz einfach   
Das Rohre schlitzen hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gesehen  hat vielleicht jmd. ein Foto davon zu Hand und kanns kurz beschreiben.
Mein Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich nur ne billige Baumarkt- Gährungssäge hab, und dafür extra ein neues HM- Blatt kaufen...ich weiß nicht. Ein Tag mehr oder weniger bei über nem Jahr Bauzeit ist auch schon egal   

Gruß Uli


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

*Moin moin !*

So, was ist denn jetzt also im grossen und ganzen ne Filterpatrone ?  
Ich kenn diese Schwämme als "Vorfilter" Hab ja quasi einen an jeder Pumpe und ich hab 4 Pumpen ,1 ist kaputt, und dann hab ich noch diese "Nebler" von Heissner, den gut in einem Stein am Teich verstecken , das sieht einfach Hammer aus  ..dazu muss es nur absolut windstill sein..  
Aber solle Konstruktonen aus Rohren mit Löchern und Filtern..hm..warscheinlich noch billiger als die Fertibbaufilter....
Ich sag mal so..Wenn mans brauch !?..nagut für 100000l Doggie ? 
wie gross ist denn nachher die Tonne ? Wie willst du die tarnen ?

MfG Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

die Tonne ist in der Erde eingebuddelt, läuft im Schwerkraftprinzip
Darüber ist ein Sitzplatz mit Holz verkleidet

Patronen nennt man die Siebrohre mit übergestülptem Schaumstoff...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

Und wie sieht das aus    ? Ich hatte eigentlich auf ein Bild gehofft..

MfG Orf.Industries.de 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

Geduld.... bin im Urlaub, da kann man mich nicht stressen ;-)

Geh jetzt Griller anwerfen, da nehm ich den Fotoapparat mit, versprochen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2005)

Wartest Du immer noch auf das Foto?
ok, hier ist es ;-)

So sieht der Filter im eingebauten Zustand aus, nach 3 Monaten Dauerbetrieb. Normalerweise ist drüber ein Sitzplatz aus Holz...

lG
Doogie
(Sorry, kann's derzeit nicht verkleinern, Notebook ist mir gerade eingegangen und noch nichts neu installiert)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2005)

so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus, ich habe die rohre mit der tischkreissäge geschlitzt. blos ist noch nicht ganz fertig, ich hatte mich mit den patronen verschätzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

hi,

aber eins gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz an der geschichte, ich habe heute die restlichen filterpatronen aufgesteckt, bei der gelegenheit haben sich sämtliche rohrverbindungen gelöst, und ich hatte nur noch einzelteile. also, filter wieder entleeren, und neu aufbauen, im strömenden regen, ganz toll. wie habt ihr das gelöst, das die verbindungen nicht aufgehen. am interessantesten wär eigentlich das 110er roch wo die ganzen 40mm rohre aufsitzen.

gruß, ein durchnäßter holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Holly,

stehn die nicht zu weit auseinander?

Die Rohre solltest Du verkleben, dann kann das nicht mehr passieren(Rohre lösen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

ich habe es foglendermassen gelöst:

es gibt für die 40er Rohre Verschlusskappen, die aussen um ein paar Millimeter größer sind als die Rohre selber. 

die Habe ich so aufgebohrt, dass sie in der Mitte ein Loch haben, dass dem Innendurchmesser der Rohre entspricht.
Somit bleiben eigentlich nur mehr die paar Millimeter rundherum übrig.

Die Löcher im 100er Rohr sind genausogroß wie die Rohre.
Jetzt steckst du das 40er Rohr in das 100er Rohr und fixierst es von der Innenseite des 100er Rohrs her mit dieser umgebauten Blindkappe. Die gehen schon mal relativ streng in die 40er Rorhe rein (Tipp: zuerst Kappen von innen nach aussen ins 100er Rohr, dann eine SEKTFLASCHE die millimetergenau passt in das 100er Rohr stopfen. Dann von aussen die 40er Rohre auf die durchgesteckten Kappen draufschieben. Sicherheitshalber ein paar Tropfen Kleber auf die Kappen draufmachen)

Hoffe das war verständlich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Holly,

was ich jetzt erst sehe, geht der Patronenfilter in den Biotec per Schwerkraft (ohne Pumpe)?!

Wie fkt. das denn, der Wassereinlass muss doch eigentlich gepumpt werden  :? 

Kannste mir mal ein paar Infos bitte geben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

hi,

Ich pumpe derzeit mit einer Aquamax15000 über eine UVC 72 in den weißen 1000l Behälter. Dieser dient derzeit als reine absetzkammer. sind ein paar unterwasserpflanzen drin, und natürlich in einer ecke der mulm. Die nächste tonne ist voll mit Bürsten, so an die 30 Stk. 150x800. und in der letzten tonne ist eben der Patronenfilter. Und zu letzt noch der Biotec. Schwerkraft funktioniert auch nur, weil ich mit 2 Schläuchen nit je 2,5 Zoll in den filter einspeise, dünner geht nicht, weil sonst die tonnen überlaufen.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Wei habt ihr die Löcher für den Flansch gemacht?

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

kleines Loch bohren, Stichsäge rein und los geht's 
alles halb so tragisch


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Alles klar.Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute!
Habe heute ein Mail von einem WOLFGANG erhalten, mit Fragen bzgl Patronenfilter.

leider bekomme ich nur Fehlermeldungen wenn ich versuche zu antworten, deswegen hoffe ich ihn hier zu erreichen!

Meld Dich mal, wenn Du das liest und noch Fragen bzgl PAtronenfilter hast

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auf Anfrage ein paar Skizzen zu meinem Filter erstellt, vielleicht auch für Euch interessant


*Patronenfilter-Skizzen*

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2007)

*Ein tolles Stück an High Tech.*

Hallo
mit freude habe ich deinen Filterbau beobachtet. Sieht ja toll aus. Wie funktioniert er denn. Bin schon gespannt, wie effektiv er ist. Wie stehts denn mit der Reinigung?
Viele Grüße
www.teich-filter.eu


----------

